# Police called to subdue armed restaurant patron



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police called to subdue armed restaurant patron*

MANCHESTER, N.H. -- Police in Manchester, New Hampshire were called to a local restaurant after an armed man refused to leave.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Who uses their face to attack people?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

and such a nice boy too......................... (heavy sarcasm )


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Who uses their face to attack people?


Pelosi


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Pelosi


Yeah but most of the time it is up her butt so it is only affective sometimes.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CJIS said:


> Yeah but most of the time it is up her butt so it is only affective sometimes.


Actually most of them time it's up Lord Obama's butt.


----------

